# Java Programm erstellen



## Holomaster1987 (6. Dez 2006)

Hallo Leute   ich wollte mal fragen wie es funktioniert ein Programm mit java zu erstellen   ich habe da eine seite im netz gefunden und das Programm auf dieser Site möchte ich gerne haben.
Nun wollt ich es runterladen statt einen installer habe ich eine rar archiv namens "source" bekommen   darin sind 4 Java dateien.
Ich weiss jetzt aber nicht was ich damit anfangen soll da ich ein kompletter grünshnabel auf diesen gebiet bin.
Jetzt wollt ich mal fragen ob mir jemand eine Anleitung schreiben kann oder mir das zusammenbauen kann ?
Ich weiß jetzt grad nicht ob ich links hier rein schreiben darf  aber ich tue es eben mal wenn es nicht erlaubt ist dann bitte diesen beitrag löschen.

Die URL zur Site lautet :

http://bobuse.free.fr/bingo

Die Source Datei kann man unter:

http://bobuse.free.fr/bingo/sources.zip runterladen

Ich bitte um schnelle Antwort.

Mein MSN ist 

Holomaster1987@msn.com

[/quote]


----------



## Jango (6. Dez 2006)

www.javabuch.de
Schnell genug? :wink:


----------



## Itzehoer (6. Dez 2006)

Ich habe das gleiche Problem mit java zusammenzufügen.
Das Javabuch habe ich schon probiert.
Aber leider werde ich daraus nicht schlau...
Mal sehen ob jemand das erklären kann 
Mir würde auch schon helfen welche Programme man dazu braucht.
Würde mich freuen wenn es klappen würde.

MFG Itzehoer


----------



## SlaterB (6. Dez 2006)

Gruß nach IZ 

aber wie stellst du dir denn eine Erkärung vor?
man muss Java installieren, Quellcode kompilieren oder bereits vorkompilierte Klassen ausführen,

diese Begriffe und die entsprechenden Vorgehensweise + Links zu Quellen sind in solchen Büchern auf vielen Seiten extrem genau erklärt,
wie sollte es jemand schaffen, das ganze hier im Forum genausogut zu erklären,
und vor allem warum?
das macht doch keinen Sinn, spart dir/ euch höchstens bisschen Lesen?


----------



## Jango (6. Dez 2006)

Hab ich das richtig verstanden? Ihr wollt Java anwenden, ohne auch nur mal die Grundlagen zu lernen?
Programme: Editor+JDK (erhältlich als Download auf der sun-site).
Zum erlernen von Java hat sich auch dieses Buch bewehrt:

www.galileocomputing.de/openbook/javainsel5

Edit: War doch der SlaterB schneller.


----------



## Illuvatar (6. Dez 2006)

Och seid doch so nett. Die wollen doch nur nen Programm ausführen, von dem sie nur den Source haben, warum sollten sie sich durch Bücher wühlen, wenn wir doch alle wissen, wie das geht?

Also erstmal: http://java.sun.com/javase/downloads/index.jsp Hier das "JDK 5.0 Update 10" runterladen + installieren.
Dann öffnet ihr die Eingabeaufforderung und wechselt zu dem Pfad, in dem die .java-Dateien liegen, bzw. in dem der Hauptordner der Dateien liegt. ("cd C:\bla\bli\blup")
Hier gebt ihr ein:

```
[Installationspfad des JDK]\bin\javac.exe -cp .;%CLASSPATH% *.java
```
Falls die .java-Dateien in einem Unterordner liegen, verwendet dessen Namen statt *.java 
Wenn keine Fehler gefunden werden (das denke ich doch mal), wird keine Meldung ausgegeben (oder nur etwas mit "Note"), es erscheint wieder der Prompt.
Nun muss eine der Java-Dateien die "Hauptdatei" sein. Zum Testen könnt ihr mal

```
[Installationspfad des JDK]\bin\java.exe -cp .;%CLASSPATH% [Name der Hauptdatei, ohne Dateiendung]
```
eingeben. (Falls diese in einem Unterordner liegt, gebt ihr vor dem Namen den Pfad an, Ordnernamen durch Punkte getrennt!)

Jetzt folgt der Prozess, aus dem ganzen erzeugten Kram eine ausführbare Datei zu machen. Dazu erstellt ihr zuerst eine Datei manifest.mf, in die schreibt ihr

```
Main-Class: [Name der Hauptdatei, ohne Dateiendung (wieder Ordner mit Punkten, s.o.)]
```
Wichtig ist der Zeilenumbruch am Ende der Datei.
Dann in die Konsole:

```
jar cmf manifest.mf [Name der Ausgabedatei].jar *.class
```
Falls es Ordner gibt, wieder statt *.class den Ordnernamen einsetzen 

*Beispiel*
Anhand von diesem Bobuse (für den Client).
JDK ist in D:\jdk15 installiert; Die Dateien liegen in D:\forum\bobuse; Hier was ihr in der Eingabeaufforderung eingebt:


```
D:
cd forum\bobuse
D:\jdk15\bin\javac.exe -cp .;%CLASSPATH% *.java
D:\jdk15\bin\java.exe -cp .;%CLASSPATH% BingoClient
jar cmf manifest.mf BingoClient.jar *.class
```

Inhalt der manifest.mf:

```
Main-Class: BingoClient
```
In dem Bobuse-Quellcode sind btw Fehler...


----------



## Itzehoer (7. Dez 2006)

Die Anleitung ist recht cool aber ab den  im Beispiel 4. schritt schreibt er bei mir nurnoch error
kanst du mir die fertige datei(n) nicht rüberschicken ?
währe echt nett von dir.

MFG Der Itzehoer


----------



## Itzehoer (7. Dez 2006)

Sorry hatte vergessen meine Addy reinzuschreiben.

Hier ist sie :      jens-itzehoe@hotmail.de


----------



## The_S (7. Dez 2006)

Itzehoer hat gesagt.:
			
		

> kanst du mir die fertige datei(n) nicht rüberschicken ?



Ich würd das ja gerne machen, aber auf Arbeit ist der link zu der source gesperrt (@Itzehoer willst du das selbe Programm ausführen!?) :cry:



			
				Itzehoer hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Die Anleitung ist recht cool aber ab den  im Beispiel 4. schritt schreibt er bei mir nurnoch error



Was ist denn der 4. Schritt und was für ein Error?


----------



## holomaster (7. Dez 2006)

kann mir denn keiner bei diesem Problem helfen und mir das schicken ?
holomaster1987@msn.com


----------



## The_S (8. Dez 2006)

Ich schau mal was sich machen lässt (ob ich heute Nachmittag dran denke  ). Kannst mir ja zur Erinnerung so gegen 15 Uhr nochmal ne PN schreiben damit ichs net vergess :lol:


----------



## The_S (8. Dez 2006)

Kann als erledigt markiert werden. Hab ihn das programm schnell compiliert und zugeschickt.


----------

